# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Anoxic brain injury

## colt4dfive

I recently had a brain injury and am having to learn how to walk again...I have low testosterone and am about begin trt. And was wondering if anybody thought this would be a bad idea to start up gear again...

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk

----------

